# Crank Pulley on QG18DE?



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey, does anyone have a pulley on their Qg18De? IF you do have you noticed any affects on your accessories like headlights and heating/air conditioning? If so have they been very minor or very noticable? I think unorthodox racing is the only maker of pulleys for the QG18DE.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the UR pulley for the QG does nothing but good things. Had it on for 3 years with no adverse effects


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

chimmike said:


> the UR pulley for the QG does nothing but good things. Had it on for 3 years with no adverse effects


Thanks! I am thinking of getting one.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

chimmike said:


> the UR pulley for the QG does nothing but good things. Had it on for 3 years with no adverse effects


Do you feel gained any power from it?


----------



## SpunkyB15 (Sep 14, 2005)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/march02/qgpulley.shtml


----------

